# Do you have a foot fetish?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I do. :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Sort of. But I'm more interested in legs and butts, frankly.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Nah. I'm more interested in feet that are wearing boots, if we're going to open up about our feelings here. :teeth :tiptoe
I think Ill make a poll with all the common fetishes and see what SASers are into...


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope, not a fan of feet


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No, my husband does however and unfortunately it drives me up the wall.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I hate feet <.<;


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

weird.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Yup sure do. As i've stated before, i'm not ashamed of it. I see it as added bonus.

I don't get the people who think it's weird, i think they're weird for thinking that. What is weird about a foot? Is there something weirder about being attracted to something you walk with than something you poop or pee with? :stu


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Feet no, but legs, hips and slim waist yea, skinny too.


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

No :c


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have a foot fetish, but also am not grossed out by feet.


----------



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

I do! There's nothing wrong with it either because feet are just a body part


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

No, feet don't do anything for me. I have feet.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not at all. :b


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No, not feeling it.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

No. Nothing wrong with it, but feet don't do it for me.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

ew thats wweird


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't seen too many girl feet to make a decision


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

No, but I knew a couple people that did. It's quite common actually.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ew no. I hate feet.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

You all wouldn't have foot fetishes after seeing my feet. I have webbed toes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I do. Love pretty female feet, especially with painted toenails.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Womens feet are so sexy and sensual. I used to see this girl who said all the guys who had a foot fetish liked kinky sex.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I USED to, when I was a kid. But when I hit pueberty... it changed to butts.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

nope


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Ewww... That's weird lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

No.

Pictures in the original post might have persuaded some of the voters though


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. I don't understand feet fetish. It seems weird to me.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't mind feet and I don't get why some people think they're so gross, but I don't see how they're sexually appealing either.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

feet can be attractive lol but i dont have a fetish over it...thats a little much hahahah


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Guilty as charged.

Depends on the girl though. Some have pretty feet, especially once they've been pedicured. Others have disgusting feet I wouldn't go anywhere near. I also prefer them to be relatively clean. Some guys who have foot fetishes prefer them to be very dirty but that's going a bit far.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I like other body parts that girls have more.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


> Some guys who have foot fetishes prefer them to be very dirty but that's going a bit far.


No, no, no. :no

They must be clean and attractive.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I like calves. I like to bite them. :lol


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Umm.. no. Eww.

That's pretty gross but I know a lot of people have it. =/


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never unstood how people can like feet. :X


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I do and I hate myself for it


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

No and I don't think it's weird


----------

